# Anyone starting weekend BMQ in Hamilton ON this weekend ( 1-3 Oct)?



## Bluebulldog (29 Sep 2010)

Hi all,

Just got the news our weekend BMQ will be starting this weekend at John Foote Armouries in Hamilton ON.

Anyone else on the course?

Let's get some intros out of the way.


----------



## AgentSmith (29 Sep 2010)

Good luck on your course, it'll be an experience you'll never forget


----------



## Knad (1 Nov 2010)

Week 3 down.

MCpl: Who wants a Tims coffee?

candidate: (raises hand) :nod:

MCpl: You're my new course senior!

candidate:  :-\


----------

